# For dog lovers



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well it made me larf...


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
And me.
Ted.
PS. It is...."Larph!!"


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Choc lab looks like that when he is running


Richard...


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well it made me larf...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> And me.
> Ted.
> PS. It is...."Larph!!"


Gawd elp us a pendant, :X :X :X


----------

